# Gamebirds, bug & fish



## rip18 (Jul 30, 2017)

Gamebirds, bug & fish (fish parts anyway).  I thought I'd share a few shots from earlier this month.

*Quail *- a male bobwhite from the side of the road at Prairie Wildlife.  A little later I had a hen and 9+ chicks scurry across the road in front of me; of course I couldn't get the camera on them before they disappeared into the grass.

Nikon D300s, Nikkor 80-400 @ 400 mm (600 mm equivalent), f/6.3, 1/800th second, ISO 250, existing light, braced on truck window, slight crop.


*Mourning Dove* - mourning dove on a barb-wire fence.

Nikon D300s, Nikkor 80-400 @ 400 mm (600 mm equivalent), f/7.1, 1/640th second, ISO 500, existing light, braced on truck window, slight crop, selected out-of-focus green vegetation background & tried to turn it into a "dove-season tan" color.


*Sabre-toothed Herring Tooth* - this ~1" long fossil tooth was found by Little Critter in the Black Belt Prairie Region of Mississippi (where Cretaceous limestone reefs are on the surface) during a fossil hunt during Prairie Wildlife's first Youth Nature Camp.

Nikon D3, OLD Lester A. Dine 105 mm micro, f/32, 2.5 seconds, ISO 1600, tripod, flash with diffuser set off 3 times at different angles around fossil, slight crop.


*Milkweed Assassin Bug on Tropical Milkweed* - I conducted a short "fungal photography" course for the Gulf Coast Mycological Society at Shroomdom recently.  Mississippi Public Broadcasting was filming a "Country Road" segment on Shroomdom that day, so I had to go into the garden & "pretend" to take some pictures for some B-roll for their segment.  This is one of the images that I "pretended" to take.  

Nikon D3, Nikkor 200 mm micro, f/11, 1/160th second, ISO 250, tripod, existing light, slight crop.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Great shots,,,, really like the quail shot,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 30, 2017)

Real nice captures Rip - thanks for sharing.


----------



## natureman (Jul 30, 2017)

That assassin bug is fierce looking.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 1, 2017)

Beautiful stuff , Me think you should post more often


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 1, 2017)

They're all great but..
Love the quail! Haven't seen a wild one in years.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks, y'all.  They were fun to take.  Yep, photographing wild birds isn't an opportunity that comes along every day for me anymore - and I didn't take advantage of it when I had it.  I've learned to photograph the things that are common where you are...



Kadiddlehopper said:


> ... Me think you should post more often


  I agree (and that would require that I go out & shoot more often which I haven't done as much of this year as any other year in the past 20 or so!)


----------

